# My youngest granddaughter



## Warrigal (Jul 12, 2018)

This is a photograph of my youngest GD, posed and photographed by her father.







The loveliness of youth is fleeting and deserves to be recorded while it lasts.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2018)

Just beautiful, Warri.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 13, 2018)

Not exactly your average family portrait 

I like it


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2018)

It IS a beautiful photo Warrigal


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 13, 2018)

I think I will ask for a copy to hang on my wall. 
Trouble is, I have 6 grandchildren altogether.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I think I will ask for a copy to hang on my wall.
> Trouble is, I have 6 grandchildren altogether.


Easy. Get wonderful photos of each one of them and hang them up.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 13, 2018)

Easier said than done.
I grab photos of them from Facebook so perhaps I could take these to the chemist for prints.
It is time for some new pictures in the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh Warrigal...that is absolutely stunning!! It's like a piece of Art. Just beautiful I would agree if she were my grandchild, I would definitely have that on my wall.

...and yes like you often I have to grab photos of my family from FB too...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2018)

Lovely, Warrigal, just lovely.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank goodness for FB or I would not have pics either!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2018)

Beautiful  lady.   Gorgeous  setting, background and gown.

BUT   a  terrible  pose !   Looks like she's waiting for the coroner  to perform  an autopsy  on her.  IMO


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes I will agree that it is a bit gothic but I do love the artistry of the pose.

This is she as she looks IRL. Her hair is short here because she shaved her head for charity and it was still growing out.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2018)

VERY  pretty  young lady  Warrigal;   cheerful  &  happy.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 15, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Not exactly your average family portrait
> 
> I like it



Since I'm an Amateur Photographer, but have taken some exceptional photos, I'd have to agree with Oy. But, it is nice looking.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Yes I will agree that it is a bit gothic but I do love the artistry of the pose.
> 
> This is she as she looks IRL. Her hair is short here because she shaved her head for charity and it was still growing out.



Is she a singer, WG?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2018)

She is but not a great one. She sings in cafes and pubs for money to support herself while she studies for a Masters in Music Therapy. That seems to be her calling and she loves working with disabled children.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> She is but not a great one. She sings in cafes and pubs for money to support herself while she studies for a Masters in Music Therapy. That seems to be her calling and she loves working with disabled children.



That's a more worthy calling than being a professional singer.  Good for her..


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2018)

StarSong said:


> That's a more worthy calling than being a professional singer.  Good for her..



I wholeheartedly agree :clap:


----------

